# كورسات اللحام وndt فى اكاديمية اللحام المصرية بالاسكندرية



## enmfg (26 يناير 2009)

*انا ناوى اخد كورسات فى اكاديمية اللحام المصرية بالاسكندرية
welding technology
PT testing
MT testing
UT testing
RT testing

international welding engineer (iwe) 1
طبعا الدبلومة الاخير دى فى مركز بحوث الفلزات 
انا محتاج رايكوا وعاوز اعرف الاسعار فى الاكاديمية وفترة الكورس
وكل واحد خد كورس يقول خد ايه بالظبط فى المجال دة 
وهل الكورسات دى تنفع للشغل فى شركات البترول من غير واسطة
وعاوز اعرف كمان نظام الكورس ازاى والامتحان والشهادة وكدة
*​


----------

